# Oyster Creek Reds



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

Good day in Oyster Creek. Many redfish and a few trout and one flounder. Afternoon bite very good with high tide slowly falling, no morning bite at all. Used live shrimp and gulp shrimp.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Oyster Creek Reds...again*

Went back to Oyster Creek today. We took some friends from our Photography Club, they don't fish much. Ashlee caught her first ever red. Talk about excited could have heard her all the way to Houston I'm sure! Just over 26" and 5 1/2 lbs. Gotta love it!!!:goldfish:


----------

